# How to broach the landscaping issue?



## Golfer216 (Dec 2, 2010)

First things first. I like it when women keep their bikini areas neatly trimmed. Not completely shaved, mind you, but clean. Physically, it makes sex more intense. Emotionally, it tells you that she thinks about sex even when you aren't there & haven't brought it up first. If you are expecting company, you should at least clean the house, right?

So my wife does this occasionally but mostly when it is in warmer weather for swimsuit reasons. Otherwise, she lets it go which I'd prefer she not do.

By way of background, my wife doesn't really like to talk about sex. When I bring up the topic, she gets embarassed or changes the subject. She seems to think that if I want to talk about it, things must not be going well & that is reflects negatively on her. Our sex life is OK & we have sex about once a week. It stays pretty conventional (missionary, lights off, in bed, after kids are asleep) at home but gets wilder sometimes when we go out of town on vacation, which is rare without the kids or with our own room for privacy due to budget.

So how do I broach the subject that I think it's a turn on to keep things neatly trimmed down there?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Are you talking shaving or just trimming?

Shaving is probably a pain in the butt (or where ever you shave). but trimming is a little easier. 

How about just saying "Honey, I love going down on you. Do you think you could just trim a little down there? I'll do it for you next time I'm down there if you'd like."


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

If it were me, and I realize it isn't, I would be more concerned about the inability to talk about such an important subject! 

That said, I would be sweet but to the point. Gee honey I notice you trim during the summer. It sure makes it pretty. And I agree with Chris. Offer to do it too if she likes.


----------



## Sierra61 (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree. This is your wife.... just tell her you'd like her to trim it. I can't imagine being too shy to bring this up, it's not a big deal. You have to communicate in a marriage.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Do you do the same?

Monkey see, monkey do.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

So how do I broach the subject that I think it's a turn on to keep things neatly trimmed down there?[/QUOTE]

Get the movie "Faceoff" with Travolta and Cage. Cage says in one scene, "I can eat a peach for hours" .
I totally agree, my wife takes all but a little thin "landing strip" at the top. It isn't like I'm a pedophile, that acusation is bs. I don't care for a mouth full of hair when I'm gnawing on a nice juicy peach...for hours!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband constantly tells me that he enjoys looking at my beautifully shaved pu$$$. 

He spends a lot of time enjoying my pu$$$.

He very often tells me: come, pull your panties to the side, and let me see your lovely pu$$$. Or: Let me look at your pu$$$ again before I go to work................

His words remind me that he likes to enjoy my pu$$$, and it gives me incentive to keep my pu$$$ nicely shaved, and now even I myself like to look at my nicely shaved pu$$$. 

It took me some time to get into the habit of shaving every day, now it is a habit, I just automatically do it every day, I feel uncomfortable if I don't do it.


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

bumpgrind1 said:


> I totally agree, my wife takes all but a little thin "landing strip" at the top. It isn't like I'm a pedophile, that acusation is bs. I don't care for a mouth full of hair when I'm gnawing on a nice juicy peach...for hours!


Ha..."gnawing..." maybe not the best word choice? 

Anyway, I agree with VT in that not talking about sex is probably your biggest problem. I would suggest getting a "workbook" or reading a relationship book together and talking about some of the things they mention, sex included. 

If you want her to shave/trim, ask her! Just say that you like it the way it is but you'd be interested in seeing it differently.

Or you could ask her if you both could trim/shave each other together...Apparently this can be a fun/intimate experience for some couples.

Make sure to keep yourself clean and groomed as well!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

On Sunday, he reminded me that I hadn't shaved my armpits for a while, I started giggling, what a man. 

Sunday night, he just gave me the razor while I was showering. I had big smiles on my face, I never feel offended if my husband reminds me this kind of thing. 

It only tells me that he is interested in me, he wants me to look sexy!!!

I don't know about other women. 

I really don't think women should feel offended when their husbands want them to be clean shaved and be sexy looking. It shows that the husbands are interested in the wives.


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife waxes once a month. She's also had laser hair removal so that she doesn't grow alot of hair there anyways. It's way nicer to have that area cleanly hair-free! At first I was skeptical as it made her look like a little girl but eventually it grew on me.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I still keep some hair on my pu$$$.

A nicely shaped triangle. 

Well trimmed.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

If I havent shaved my legs and have stubble, he will rub his legs against mine, while cuddling, and breathe in my ear, "Chicky, wont you take care of that for me" and ill say "okay babe,ill take care of that for you next time". There is no embarrassment at all. He has put his nose in my arm pit and said "oooh Chicky, you are spicy" and well both laugh. Ill offer him a peice of gum and he will say "do i need it" and ill say "most certainly". I told him once, I would like it if he shaved his balls, my friend told me she shaved her husbands balls, and it made going down on him even better. It took him a minute to warm up to the idea, but when he did, he got the best blowjob of his life. I could not imagine not being able to talk about these things.

I would just ask her. Its not that serious. Just tell her to handle it. ooooo i know, ask her while youre stroking her. Whisper in her ear how great it would be if you could feel her skin, and then ask her to shave it. A woman in the throes of sexual bliss will rarely say no to much of anything, lmao


Greenpearl....that was hot. That is all, lol


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> On Sunday, he reminded me that I hadn't shaved my armpits for a while, I started giggling, what a man.
> 
> Sunday night, he just gave me the razor while I was showering. I had big smiles on my face, I never feel offended if my husband reminds me this kind of thing.
> 
> ...


I agree. Ima do anything i need to do to get his mouth there regularly!


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I have had a pube get stuck behind a tonsil and it's absolutely annoying! Now if I notice things getting long I just stop and say "Babe I need you to trim up down there first" and he hops in the bathroom and back out in 10 and we are good to go


----------



## TheTopChef (Oct 14, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> My husband constantly tells me that he enjoys looking at my beautifully shaved pu$$$.
> 
> He spends a lot of time enjoying my pu$$$.
> 
> ...


Ok, am I the only one who laughed out loud when I read this? Seriously, if my husband ever called my nether regions my "pu$$y," I would have rolled my eyes. I didn't know people called it that in real life. I thought it was a porn thing. 

Sorry if that's offensive, but I always think of that word as vulgar and classless. Of course, my husband has his own "pet name" for mine, but "pu$$y" is definitely not it. 

Just a vent.


----------



## az_wife (Nov 18, 2010)

I agree a nice shave always feels clean and sex is always better! Maybe if ur wife tried it she might just like it and I understand abt being embarrassed but I have had a very loving and patient teacher! You just have to be patient and one day she will have that moment where it clicks.

This is sorta off topic but I think that parents plant those "bad" seeds in kids at a early age instead of educating them. In our house everything is open for discussion, of course my belief is that sex within marriage is a good thing and I teach that, but never to be ashamed of sex. If God didn't want us to enjoy it he wouldn't have given us those feeling, maybe explain it to her that away. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

TheTopChef said:


> Ok, am I the only one who laughed out loud when I read this? Seriously, if my husband ever called my nether regions my "pu$$y," I would have rolled my eyes. I didn't know people called it that in real life. I thought it was a porn thing.
> 
> Sorry if that's offensive, but I always think of that word as vulgar and classless. Of course, my husband has his own "pet name" for mine, but "pu$$y" is definitely not it.
> 
> Just a vent.


Sorry for being so obvious. 

In our real life, he calls it that name, he says: "Show me your xxxxx!" Or " let me see your xxxxx!" 

No other name! 



I am vulgar about sex, but not about other things. Our sex language is really obscene. It actually is a big turn on for both of us. We don't have kids, so we don't need to watch out what we say when it is related to sex.


----------



## sntdwn2ufrmhvn (May 20, 2010)

TheTopChef- I think if she was a hooker on the street corner maybe it could be vulgar and classless but she is keeping her love life spiced up with her husband, within a marriage. If dirty talk keeps them interested in each other, loving each other I say way to go! Btw, we do the same...so what if it's a "porn thing" which I don't think it is. IMO it's ok to be slu**y for your husband, if your not, well theres the problem.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

For the record. Both me and my H call it "pu$$y", too...and have since I became sexually active.
I never felt it was a dirty word. I kinda always liked the euphemism.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

No man out there actually did the deed himself? No one gave a shave to their woman?

Right in the beginning of our relationship my husband (then bf) implemented shaving into foreplay. While I was lying in a bed, he used a disposable razor and a can of some ladies shaving cream. Somewhat ticklish, very fun and sexy. When he finished, he just said "I love it". I got the message. Til date I make sure I have a full shave.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd be happy to shave my wife! As you said, it can be foreplay. Unfortunately, being close shaven is not an option she will consider.

C


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

TheTopChef said:


> Ok, am I the only one who laughed out loud when I read this? Seriously, if my husband ever called my nether regions my "pu$$y," I would have rolled my eyes. I didn't know people called it that in real life. I thought it was a porn thing.
> 
> Sorry if that's offensive, but I always think of that word as vulgar and classless. Of course, my husband has his own "pet name" for mine, but "pu$$y" is definitely not it.
> 
> Just a vent.



LMAO,saying that within a marriage is not classless or vulgar at all.it is what it is.

my grandma never said anything bad ever,and one night a few years ago i spent the night to look after her after she had surgery.she said make sure before you go to bed you wash your feet and your pxxxx,i laughed so hard i thought id pee my self hearing a 70 something woman say that word.
she said why are you laughing it is what it is:rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Izabella said:


> LMAO,saying that within a marriage is not classless or vulgar at all.it is what it is.
> 
> my grandma never said anything bad ever,and one night a few years ago i spent the night to look after her after she had surgery.she said make sure before you go to bed you wash your feet and your pxxxx,i laughed so hard i thought id pee my self hearing a 70 something woman say that word.
> she said why are you laughing it is what it is:rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

There is a woman on this board who had a 90 something Grandmother who had recently had hip surgery. Because of that she needed a device called a "hip spreader" that goes between her legs. They are all sitting down at her kitchen table and the Grandmother when asked how she was doing blurts out "well, I haven't had anything between my legs for a very long time". Hilarious laughter ensues. She was SHOCKED that this 90 year old would be so blunt. Old ladies don't hold back, do they!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My grandmothers have never acted their age, I still remember a few years ago when my mum re-married and I gained a stepsister who was around my age. Out of the blue one of my grandmother mentioned that there's no blood relation and I could even marry her.

I was going WTF?!?! lol


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> My grandmothers have never acted their age, I still remember a few years ago when my mum re-married and I gained a stepsister who was around my age. Out of the blue one of my grandmother mentioned that there's no blood relation and I could even marry her.
> 
> I was going WTF?!?! lol


At my husband's Grandmother's 90th birthday I got a taste of how old ladies are. At this party there were lots of people around, try 200+. We walk over to where she was sitting and gave her a huge hug. She stands up and we chat for a bit. Out of the blue she says (loudly) "I have always wanted to know if they are real". Me: Huh? Suddenly she grabs my breasts and gives them a squeeze. "Yup, they're real. You really need to display them more, Brennan" and she sits back down and continues her conversation with her friends. 
She is the widow of a Cardinal in the Lutheran Church. 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

Brennan said:


> She stands up and we chat for a bit. Out of the blue she says (loudly) "I have always wanted to know if they are real". Me: Huh? Suddenly she grabs my breasts and gives them a squeeze. "Yup, they're real. You really need to display them more, Brennan" and she sits back down and continues her conversation with her friends.
> She is the widow of a Cardinal in the Lutheran Church.
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


my grandma to,she would grab them a couple times a year and say,my they are getting big,i hope they dont get get as big as mine though,mine are way to big.
she has done it to my daughter once or twice to,my daughter thought it was so funny:rofl::rofl:

just think of us women here who love sex,can you imagine us when were 90?dirty old women:rofl::rofl:


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Let's get off the grannies for a minute (yeah, I know, I didn't think it sounded good, either), but I always liked to call it a beaver. There's a Korean word (poji) which my W does not like me to use, and I don't much care for it, either.
But, as far as grooming, she lets it go au natural, but even though I really don't mind, it sometimes gets annoying to deal with the odd stray hair that gets in the back of your throat.

Incidentally, the Korean word for penis is chachi or chaji (there are different ways to romanize Korean words), and they couldn't show the "Happy Days" spinoff over there without changing the title: "Joannie loves Chachi"!


----------



## Serena (Jan 2, 2011)

My husband & I began trimming our areas individually a few years ago. That did make things a lot more pleasureable. At a recent Passion Party, I met a woman who told me that she shaved all of her pubic hair and would never, ever have hair down there again. I had not ever thought about doing that and just mentioned it to my husband. He got kind of excited at the idea, so I tried it. I found a couple of "how to" websites to see what would be the best method. I felt like a little girl when I got out of the bathtub. My husband loved it though. I have a shaving cream that promises no shaving bumps, and it worked very well. I didn't have any razor burn at all, which completely surprised me. I'll admit though that I've not kept it up. I think it's something that will have to grow on me (haha). I might keep it up. As far as him shaving everything, that doesn't interest me. If he'll just keep it trimmed, that's fine with me. I don't want to suck on his balls, but keeping it trimmed down does make a BJ more fun. I don't like those pesky stray hairs either!


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Serena said:


> My husband & I began trimming our areas individually a few years ago. That did make things a lot more pleasureable. At a recent Passion Party, I met a woman who told me that she shaved all of her pubic hair and would never, ever have hair down there again. I had not ever thought about doing that and just mentioned it to my husband. He got kind of excited at the idea, so I tried it. I found a couple of "how to" websites to see what would be the best method. I felt like a little girl when I got out of the bathtub. My husband loved it though. I have a shaving cream that promises no shaving bumps, and it worked very well. I didn't have any razor burn at all, which completely surprised me. I'll admit though that I've not kept it up. I think it's something that will have to grow on me (haha). I might keep it up. As far as him shaving everything, that doesn't interest me. If he'll just keep it trimmed, that's fine with me. I don't want to suck on his balls, but keeping it trimmed down does make a BJ more fun. I don't like those pesky stray hairs either!


What was the shaving cream? And website? I shave and then use Bikini Zone to prevent bumps, but I usually get an ingrown if I keep it shaved. This time I'm just letting it grow enough to use Nair and hoping I don't regret it. 

My H had to shave for his vasectomy a couple years ago, and he just kept shaving afterwards. He liked it and wanted to be more appealing. I always say I feel prepubescent when I'm bare, but I've been keeping it that way because I know it drives him crazy. He spends a lot of time down there, so I should keep it like he likes it.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I had one partner who insisted that getting waxed was the way to go. Less painful than having her legs waxed. Never really believed her, to be honest, but she had no reason to lie to me.

Not sure I'm big on shaving myself down there (too many nooks and crannies, too itchy when it comes back), but interested in the sensations of smooth skin... Thought about getting lasered, but can't get the James Bond images out of my head. Waxing doesn't seem like an option to me. BTW, shaved for my vasectomy. Growing it back wasn't fun.

C


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG to the people who are offended by the P-word..common...
I agree, to a stranger and out of context then offensive. 

If my wife wispers My Pu##y is so wet or I want you to put your DXXX in my PU...y that is great stuff. 

Not sure the expression but, you want your wife to be prim and proper in public and a ***** in the bedroom. If it is just the 2 of you then what he heck. 

As far as shaving goes my wife complains about itching when the hair grows back. She has waxed but, that is a hassle, painful and a expensive if you grow fast. Pluss i think she is a little embarassed to have her southern regions landscaped. 

i have heard of people using electric razors (the kind that can be used with shaving cream and say this is the best way to go. I think i would be nervous using a regular razor down their. There are some really sensitive areas there.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## JrsMrs (Dec 27, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> Not sure the expression but, you want your wife to be prim and proper in public and a ***** in the bedroom.


A lady in the streets and a freak in the sheets


----------



## Whatshisname (Jan 12, 2011)

Deejo said:


> What could possibly go wrong?


:lol::rofl:


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

JrsMrs said:


> A lady in the streets and a freak in the sheets


Dutch one:

Lady in the streets, princess in the kitchen and a ***** in bed. Well, that doesn't sound as awesome as in Dutch...

Either way, I don't mind my gal not shaving, as long as it's trimmed. Love how it keeps the smell there. I keep it short as well.


----------

